# Bear’s Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce  (AKA Liquid Gold)



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2018)

*Bear’s Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce * (AKA Liquid Gold)


OK, People often ask me if I use a Finishing Sauce.
Well I never really called it a “Finishing Sauce” before, but I’ll show you what I like to do.

Probably a lot of you guys know about this & have been doing it, but for those who haven’t, I’ll show how I do it.

When I Smoke a Pork Butt, I do it in a Foil Pan, on a Wire Cooling Rack.
It gets plenty of Smoke, all the way around, as long as it’s sitting on a wire cooling rack, and even though I cover it at about 165°, it gets an Awesome Bark!! (Pics below)
I Foil over my Pan & Pork Butt at approximately 165° IT.
So before I cover the Meat, I pour Heated Apple Juice over it (about 1 ounce per pound of Butt).
Then when it’s completely finished, I drain the liquid out of the Pan & into a Round sided plastic or glass container.
I put that container in the Fridge overnight.
The next day I remove the container from the Fridge, and run a knife around the perimeter of the Sheet of Fat on the Top.
Then I can usually lift the whole slab of Fat off in one piece to get rid of it. If not you can take it out in pieces. This Slab of Fat is usually about 1/4” to 3/4” thick, depending on the diameter of the container.
The Jelly that is left in the container, that was under the Fat, I call “Liquid Gold”, as it is composed of Meat Juices from the Pork, Apple Juice, and some seasonings that were in the Rub that was on the Pork the whole time it was Smoking & forming a Bark.
Since it’s usually just Me & Mrs Bear, I keep this “Liquid Gold” in that container in the fridge, until I freeze the leftover Pork.
Then each time I heat (Nuke) some Pulled Pork up for a Sammy, I add a couple teaspoons on top of the Meat.
Then I Smoosh it around after I heat it, and after I put the Meat in the Sammy, I pour the juice left in the bottom of the bowl I heated it in.

Then when I Freeze my leftovers, I freeze it in packs of enough meat for 3 Sammies (Two for Me & One for Her).
I also Freeze the leftover Liquid Gold in little containers, after heating it enough to turn the Jelly into liquid.
I used to use Ice Cube Trays, but I found it to be a PITA. These little plastic containers work better, and I get them FREE from Steak Sammy joints with side orders like Hot Peppers, Sauce, Tartar Sauce, etc, etc.
So I freeze the juice in the little containers. Then once they’re frozen I put them in a Zip-lock bag, so I can remove one or more at a time, to use them.
I get the Juice-Ice out of the freezer at the same time as when I get the bag of meat out, and let them both thaw in the Fridge.
Then I can just pour how much juice I want on each Sammy.

This is Awesome Stuff!!!

The Pics will explain it better (Below).

Bear



Here's the Butt. The juice I want is under the Butt, in the Pan:







After pouring the juices in this bowl, and leaving it in the fridge overnight:






Since every bit of the Fat rose to the top & solidified, it's easy to cut along the perimeter & lift the whole slab of fat off:






This is the "Gold"---The flavorful mixture of Meat Juices, Apple Juice, and Seasonings from the Butt Rub:






Here you can see I put 2 tsp of the Jelly on top of the Pulled Pork before Nuking:






After I put the Pulled Pork on the Roll, I pour that leftover Juice in the bowl, on top of the Meat:






Nice & Juicy Pulled Pork Sammy. BTW: That's not Ketchup, it's Mrs Bear's Sauce Mix:






Oh Yeah!!  I'm Ready!!






After eating Pulled Pork Sammies for a couple days, I filled these containers & into the Freezer.






After frozen, I put them in a Zip-lock, and back in the Freezer with the leftover Pulled Pork:


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks for sharing!

I too have done this bear! Usually don’t have enough to freeze but I always use my foiling juice as the “finishing sauce”. Always turns out great


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Oct 26, 2018)

Yep I use the juices as well. Sooo much flavor in them


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks for the tip bear, I use some of the juice that day, but never remember to freeze the rest. Come dump day when I clean out the fridge it usually gets tossed.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## gary s (Oct 26, 2018)

Great !!!  that stuff is way to good not to use.  I could go for one of those sandwiches right now

Gary


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 26, 2018)

That's the stuff! Aptly named for sure. LIKE!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I too have done this bear! Usually don’t have enough to freeze but I always use my foiling juice as the “finishing sauce”. Always turns out great




Thank You VolFan!!

Bear


----------



## xray (Oct 26, 2018)

That stuff is definitely gold. I call it black gold.

I like to freeze them in ice cube trays. Once frozen, I pop the cubes into a freezer bag.

Way too tasty to waste.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 26, 2018)

Ha that Bear is full of tricks got watch them Bears they know how to make the food taste better.
Have had done Gary S beans and let the butt drip into them awesome.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2018)

luvcatchingbass said:


> Yep I use the juices as well. Sooo much flavor in them



Yup--Sure makes a Big Difference!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## idahopz (Oct 26, 2018)

That looks like a great method, Bear!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 26, 2018)

Good stuff bear, thanks.
These drippings with a finishing sauce is just compounding layers of flavors.

I'm one of those that half the time catch those drippings with beans.


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 26, 2018)

Lookin' good Bear. I'll try that on my next one.
Like


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 26, 2018)

I gotta start doing this.  I let mine drip into the fire.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2018)

Looks good John!
I usually just mix the drippings into the PP, with SoFlaQ'uers finishing sauce.
I guess everybody has their own way of making PP!
But yours sure looks good!
Al


----------



## zwiller (Oct 27, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I guess everybody has their own way of making PP!



Yep.  No right or wrong way and it's all good!  I use phosphate: juice stays in the meat.  Seriously.  

"That's not ketchup" LOL


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 27, 2018)

Great idea, Bear! I've done that chilled fat trick before with soup stocks, but I never thought to try it with drippings. I usually just pour them into a gravy separator right after I've pulled the pork, and then pour the good stuff back into the pan of meat. It doesn't always work out perfectly. I'll try your way next time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2018)

mneeley490 said:


> Great idea, Bear! I've done that chilled fat trick before with soup stocks, but I never thought to try it with drippings. I usually just pour them into a gravy separator right after I've pulled the pork, and then pour the good stuff back into the pan of meat. It doesn't always work out perfectly. I'll try your way next time.



Thanks MN !!
I have two of those "Separators), a plastic one & a glass one---Both Junk!!
This way doesn't miss any of the fat.

Bear



gmc2003 said:


> Thanks for the tip bear, I use some of the juice that day, but never remember to freeze the rest. Come dump day when I clean out the fridge it usually gets tossed.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris



Thank You Chris!!
I didn't used to watch it a close, but now I can't do without it !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2018)

gary s said:


> Great !!!  that stuff is way to good not to use.  I could go for one of those sandwiches right now
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ha that Bear is full of tricks got watch them Bears they know how to make the food taste better.
> Have had done Gary S beans and let the butt drip into them awesome.
> 
> Warren



That's a Great thing to do too!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2018)

idahopz said:


> That looks like a great method, Bear!



Thank You PZ !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Good stuff bear, thanks.
> These drippings with a finishing sauce is just compounding layers of flavors.
> 
> I'm one of those that half the time catch those drippings with beans.



Thanks John!

Bear




GATOR240 said:


> Lookin' good Bear. I'll try that on my next one.
> Like



Thank You Denny!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> I gotta start doing this.  I let mine drip into the fire.




Thank You Adam!!
Aww, You gotta save that Juice---It's awesome!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 30, 2018)

Great idea John.  I never bother to save the drippings (just add SoFlaBbquer's Finishing Sauce).  It always seemed too greasy to add to the PP.  Funny thing I use that method to remove grease from other things, but never thought to do it with drippings from a butt.  Gotta try that.
And yes, I knew that wasn't Ketchup.  LOL
POINT
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Great idea John.  I never bother to save the drippings (just add SoFlaBbquer's Finishing Sauce).  It always seemed too greasy to add to the PP.  Funny thing I use that method to remove grease from other things, but never thought to do it with drippings from a butt.  Gotta try that.
> And yes, I knew that wasn't Ketchup.  LOL
> POINT
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Yup---This stuff isn't greasy at all once you remove ALL the Fat, like in my picture.
I knew you knew it wasn't Ketchup. My Buddy Al just likes to tease me by asking dumb questions, and never comes back to get the answer.
And Thanks for the Like, Gary!!

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm going to have to try this Bear! Wonder if I can still mix in my mustard and not be crazy...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks good John!
> I usually just mix the drippings into the PP, with SoFlaQ'uers finishing sauce.
> I guess everybody has their own way of making PP!
> But yours sure looks good!
> Al




Thanks Al !!
I guess we're doing pretty much the same thing, except you're adding more ingredients.
I try not to overpower the meat with seasonings.

Bear


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 31, 2018)

Looks good, Bear. I did the same last week with a chucky (well, not the apple juice, I used red wine and beef stock in the pan). Looks pretty much the same once it jellifies - is that a word? :rolleyes:  It really does add something yummy back to the meat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Yep.  No right or wrong way and it's all good!  I use phosphate: juice stays in the meat.  Seriously.
> 
> "That's not ketchup" LOL




Thank You Sam!!
That Ketchup crack wasn't really funny on this end.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Nov 1, 2018)

John, no intended crack.  Just found it funny so many guys were picking on you about it in the other thread.  Sorry man.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 1, 2018)

Bear, Great post,you have me in the drool stage over your pics! :) like


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2018)

zwiller said:


> John, no intended crack.  Just found it funny so many guys were picking on you about it in the other thread.  Sorry man.




LOL---You weren't one of them.
No apology necessary!! :D

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2018)

mneeley490 said:


> Great idea, Bear! I've done that chilled fat trick before with soup stocks, but I never thought to try it with drippings. I usually just pour them into a gravy separator right after I've pulled the pork, and then pour the good stuff back into the pan of meat. It doesn't always work out perfectly. I'll try your way next time.




Thank You MN,
Yeah I have two of them, Plastic one & Glass one---Both Junk.
The only way I get the fat completely separated is overnight in the Fridge.
And it's soooo good without any fat at all.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I'm going to have to try this Bear! Wonder if I can still mix in my mustard and not be crazy...




I wouldn't see why not. I always coat my Pork with Yellow Mustard before I put the Rub on.
If you like Mustard that much, go for it.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2018)

WaterRat said:


> Looks good, Bear. I did the same last week with a chucky (well, not the apple juice, I used red wine and beef stock in the pan). Looks pretty much the same once it jellifies - is that a word? :rolleyes:  It really does add something yummy back to the meat.



Thanks WR !!
Yes---Wine & Beef Stock would be better than Apple Juice for Beef.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, Great post,you have me in the drool stage over your pics! :) like



Thank You CM !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2018)

@BuckeyeSteve ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 10, 2018)

I save the juices from both pork and brisket like this. I do mix some into the pork and freeze the rest. It’s also great to use to put a smokiness in a batch of chili. If I’m a hurry we use it with a chuck in the instant pot for some very fast “smoked” beef. Lots of uses for that delicious juice. I am considering using some as an inject for one of the turkeys soon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2018)

That's Great, Jcam!!
Lots of use for this awesome stuff!!

Bear


----------



## nanuk (Nov 10, 2018)

Nice Post Bear.

I would often save the liquids left over, and make some form of sauce/gravy and use it on rice!
My favourite late night snak, rice and gravy!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2018)

nanuk said:


> Nice Post Bear.
> 
> I would often save the liquids left over, and make some form of sauce/gravy and use it on rice!
> My favourite late night snak, rice and gravy!




Oh Yeah!!
That's good stuff too!!!

Bear


----------



## grizsmoker (Aug 10, 2019)

Hello Bear. Good morning from Montana. 
Once again your finishing sauce was a huge success!! 
I smoked up 21lbs of pulled butt and finished it off with your liquid gold and it was the star of the show!! 
This was the third or fourth time I have used your finishing method and it has never let me down. 
I appreciate you sharing your recipes and experience with us. 
Thanks for making me look good!!!
Russ


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2019)

grizsmoker said:


> Hello Bear. Good morning from Montana.
> Once again your finishing sauce was a huge success!!
> I smoked up 21lbs of pulled butt and finished it off with your liquid gold and it was the star of the show!!
> This was the third or fourth time I have used your finishing method and it has never let me down.
> ...




Thank You Russ!!
Glad you're making good use out of some of my stuff!!

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 16, 2020)

Looks great Bear! I know it's an old post but was gonna look at your double smoked hams and seen this...don't know how I've missed it so many times. 

Thanks 
Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks great Bear! I know it's an old post but was gonna look at your double smoked hams and seen this...don't know how I've missed it so many times.
> 
> Thanks
> Ryan




Thank You Ryan!!
And Thanks for bumping it up---
I haven't seen it for awhile, and forgot about it myself.
Good Stuff, Huh??

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 16, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Ryan!!
> And Thanks for bumping it up---
> I haven't seen it for awhile, and forgot about it myself.
> Good Stuff, Huh??
> ...


That's for sure! Know of one guy that took the fat layer off the top and made a sandwich out of it...about gives me the shivers! 

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> That's for sure! Know of one guy that took the fat layer off the top and made a sandwich out of it...about gives me the shivers!
> 
> Ryan




LOL----I remember a guy in the Army-----
When they made Bacon in the Morning for about 500 guys, in the Mess Hall, they used to line the bottom of a big pan with Toast. Then they'd throw the Dripping Bacon in that Pan to let it drain onto that Toast. So after 600 or 700 slices of Bacon, this guy used to eat that toast!!!
I think eating that Fat Layer off  of the top is actually worse!!!

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice write up bear. Been doing the same as you for years only difference is a just put a couple tablespoons of the pork jelly straight into my back bag before freezing.......and like Ryan I will be doing your double smoked ham for Thanksgiving as well!


----------



## jcoleman66 (Nov 17, 2020)

Bearcarver
 you confirmed my process!!  I do exactly what you do and have been wondering the best way to keep the juices for future use.  I was thinking about putting in silicon ice molds for portioning.   I really like the idea of putting the juice in the fridge over night to get the fat layer off.  I have been using a gravy separator, like your idea better.  I typically do my Butts the day before I need them.  I think the time over night gives them a little something.   Kind of like chili seems better the next day.

Cheers!!

-J


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Nice write up bear. Been doing the same as you for years only difference is a just put a couple tablespoons of the pork jelly straight into my back bag before freezing.......and like Ryan I will be doing your double smoked ham for Thanksgiving as well!




Thank You Jake!!
Yup---We keep the juice separate, because if we have more juice than the pulled pork needs, we can use it on other meats too.
Enjoy that Double Smoked Ham, and Stay Safe!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice !!   Great info Bear 
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2020)

Kevinbthgrouse
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

